# Boat Dog Ladder



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

What is the best Boat Dog Ladder out on the market today?

I've been looking for one, but the reviews on the Edge Expedite and Avery Brands aren't that great.


----------



## rocko (Sep 26, 2007)

No one uses dog ladders?


----------



## M. Smith (Nov 4, 2003)

I've got one that I don't use anymore. I can't remember the brand but if you are interested I can send you a pic. Just let me know.


----------



## freefall319 (Jan 31, 2010)

I have the Avery double duty and I'm happy with it. I replaced the wire with metal bracket's to keep my pup from snagging her toe's in it & added some grip tape to the surface. Other than that I dont have any complaints.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I use the Gator Trax dog platform. It's simple and idestructable.

http://www.gatortraxboats.com/dog ladders.htm

Buck


----------

